# Older Briggs Model #'s - Specs - Pictures



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You gotta love the way Briggs did their model numbers. I finally got to the point where I can recognize some older Briggs engines by model #. I finally took the time to build a PDF file that is pretty handy. It list some short details, but also has a link to the detailed specs and includes a picture of the engine. I've posted it in the Resource Section, but thought I would share it here also

I'll be working on a similar PDF file for Kohler engines to post shortly.....


----------

